# started a little bathroom display too



## nargo (Mar 13, 2013)

thought the Blue looked real nice,it's a start


----------



## epackage (Mar 13, 2013)

Great grouping, looks like a pic from Better Homes & Garden... Dare I say perfect


----------



## nargo (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks!..I guess I'm starting to get some bottle skills []


----------



## epackage (Mar 13, 2013)

Don't be displaying any Paterson bottles without permission from the commisioner though!


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 17, 2013)

That bathroom might give me the blues.

 PD


----------



## LC (Mar 17, 2013)

Looks good . Years ago I had a yard sale and decided I would put some of the medicine bottles out that I cared little for , thinking no one would even come in and show any interest in them . Middle afternoon a woman came in and zeroed in on just the bottles and darn near bought all of them . In conservation , she told me she was a nurse and loved old medicines bottles and displayed them in her bathroom . Thought that was pretty neat . She was the only one that day that even gave the bottles a look .


----------

